# can i fit S4 exhaust on my car?



## audidubber (Sep 21, 2006)

looking to fit aftermarket s4 exhuast on a4 V6. possible without to much trouble??


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Uh, that depends on how much of it you're hoping to use. The cat-back _should_ go on without too much trouble, but the manifold and down-pipe obviously aren't going to fit...


----------



## TheJazz7 (Apr 21, 2007)

Possible, but not advisable. That exhaust system is optimized to deal with turbos...won't be all that smooth/efficient with a naturally-aspirated engine...


----------



## audidubber (Sep 21, 2006)

its from after the cat back


----------

